# What Your Wife Does Not Like To Find...



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

You probably already have your own list started...

But something that I just discovered my wife does not like to find after I've been away for a weekend of fishing is *a pocket-full of pieces of shrimp, AFTER they have gone through the laundry with a bunch of other clothes!*


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Did you know that even small pieces of fish bite blood worm make a heck of a mess in the wash! Who would have thought that?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

wouldn't wanna find out! how about the cooler bomb? they hate that too lol


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> What Your Wife Does Not Like To Find...


Mouse turds in the chest waders you let her use................................she caught fish though, so all was forgiven.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great thread.

(1) receipts for more fishing gear

(2) dead bats in the house - I guess somebody is leaving a door open too long

(3) dead birds in the back of the SUV - no clue how they get there

It's a wonder we've not had an outbreak of rabies or Avian flu around here

(4) stinky six-month old redworms or nightcrawlers in cottage cheese containers - that's gotta be a bummer when you're ready for a snack - pretty much started writing "WORMS" in sharpie on the container 

When my daughter was four or five she would put minnows in her pocket without me seeing her and try to make pets out of them (I guess). A few of those wound up in the laundry. Never had shrimp or FBBW wind up in there. Yeah, that'd be bad.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope those birds were not ....PLOVERS...LOL


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

^ haha lets hope not


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

HStew said:


> Hope those birds were not ....PLOVERS...LOL


Shhhhhh....I never harvest enough for anyone to notice.....


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gore encrusted baitknife soaking in the sink is always wildly popular with my wife and never fails to earn me some endearing comments


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Fish scales splattered through out the kitchen, sink, counters, and floor. Oops


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I am notorious for leaving cut bait scraps in my bait holder that goes on my pier cart. I don't usually find that until thenext day when I get in my Jeep and the nose tells me I have forgotten to remove some cut bait frm the truck. On the plus side, now my wife won't ride in my Jeep!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

lil red jeep said:


> I am notorious for leaving cut bait scraps in my bait holder that goes on my pier cart. I don't usually find that until thenext day when I get in my Jeep and the nose tells me I have forgotten to remove some cut bait frm the truck. On the plus side, now my wife won't ride in my Jeep!


Wife found my little bait cooler on the back porch a week after I got back from fishing. Amazing what cut bait and shrimp smell like after a week in hot summer weather.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

The beer cooler empty.....

CC


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Condom wrappers.. And we don't use them...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Clothes loaded with Bunker oil is bad for the wash never had any problems with cut bait in the pockets;I have left Bloodworms in the fredge for more than a month.I have had old pices of cut fish in my tackle containers for 3-4weeks:--|;I regeted that.I try to clean after myself real good after fishing trips.I have had dead Green Crabs in my car for a week due to Tautog fishing.But, I do try my hardest to keep myself and my equipment clean;I still hang out with some beautifull woman and want to be ready for them.I dont have a have a wife but I do have girlfriends but they never get to see my crazy outdoorsman side.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

A receipt for the Hilton after you told her you were staying with DD....the R


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Me coming home shaved and showered after four days in the camper, that doesn't have bathroom facilities.....

><))))*>


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*What Your Wife Does Not Like To Find....*

That I didn't bring any fresh fish home

><))))*>


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

I would have to go with a Hotel receipt and a receipt from TWS in excess of 125.00


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

New rods or reels...she juast doesnt understand!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Size 2 bikini bottoms 

When your wife is size 12


$250 receipt from the "VIP Room" at Cheetahs


Any scrap of paper with an ex Girlfriends name/number on it.


Check Stub from State Unemployment Commission (When Wife was under the impression you still had your regular job)

Matchbooks from the "Pink Pony Bathhouse" with some French guy's phone number...

An empty Wallet (When you borrowed $250 from her before a night out with the Boys)


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Great thread.
> 
> (4) stinky six-month old redworms or nightcrawlers in cottage cheese containers - that's gotta be a bummer when you're ready for a snack - pretty much started writing "WORMS" in sharpie on the container


The wrath is even worse when you are unable to find the empty cream cheese containers, so instead you used the tuperware


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

These are good ones. Garboman had some good ones! I might add two:

- Wife finding long blond hairs on your wool shirt and her hair is black.
- Not wanting sex when you get home.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

What a GREAT Thread, I love it....

LMAO at these great responses but coming home in street clothes after leaving the night before in work clothes and smelling like a cheap whore from the strip club. (night shift of course )


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> Wife found my little bait cooler on the back porch a week after I got back from fishing. Amazing what cut bait and shrimp smell like after a week in hot summer weather.


BKA "cooler bomb" lol


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

And her hummer stuck in the sand with 2 hot chicks trying to push it out.. While you are late for church on Sunday morning.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

More dead fish (bait) in the freezer!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> What a GREAT Thread, I love it....
> 
> LMAO at these great responses but coming home in street clothes after leaving the night before in work clothes and smelling like a cheap whore from the strip club. (night shift of course )


Not speaking from experience but know some that have. Not a good time.


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Size 2 bikini bottoms
> 
> When your wife is size 12
> 
> ...



NOW THAT'S BAD....LOL. I'm going through the big D & don't mean Dallas.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Fish-N-Bud said:


> NOW THAT'S BAD....LOL. I'm going through the big D & don't mean Dallas.


Thats even worse, good luck!!


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

a half full can of Copenhagen does wonder to the laundry as well


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wife*

My clothes on top of hers in the laundry basket after I've been fishing for four days and lived out of the truck the whole time.

August (our dog in my Avatar) laying in our bed after rooting the yard for moles; with the mole.


How about what she hates looking for.....The remote for the tv.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ryan Y said:


> My clothes on top of hers in the laundry basket after I've been fishing for four days and lived out of the truck the whole time.
> 
> August (our dog in my Avatar) laying in our bed after rooting the yard for moles; with the mole.
> 
> ...


hey Ryan, can i borrow that dog??? got a mole that just won't die...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

You'll need to re-sod when shes done.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Good dog, i bet she does make a mess!!


----------

